
Why you should never use Upwork, ever - stedaniels
https://medium.com/@AdShadlabs/why-you-should-never-use-upwork-ever-5c62848bdf46
======
ialex
link to original post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12773282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12773282)

